# Birch vs root beer?



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

so what do you prefer Birch beer or Root beer? I have always been a huge fan of Birch beer. I love them both but perhaps its that Birch beer is so hard to come by I just enjoy it more when I find it. theres one very old fashioned restaurant in the area that serves it on tap which is fantastic but also when the fair comes to town they have the clear version which isnt bad.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

They're both so awesome, I couldn't decide!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I cast my vote for Birch Beer!


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

both but i went for birch :scared:


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never even seen birch beer up here in Canada!!! 
We have *spruce* beer up here once in awhile... it kind of tastes like licking Chirstmas trees.....


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Root Beer for me!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

HGFlex said:


> I've never even seen birch beer up here in Canada!!!
> We have *spruce* beer up here once in awhile... it kind of tastes like licking Chirstmas trees.....


I'd like to try that! I was in Alaska this summer, and they had spruce-syrup (like maple syrup, but made with spruce-tips). It tasted good!


----------



## RexBeck (Jan 19, 2009)

Sarsparilla and Root beers are much more flavorful than any birch beer I have ever had. Spruce beer is like pine tree scented candles... but it's actually kind of good.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

HGFlex said:


> I've never even seen birch beer up here in Canada!!!
> We have *spruce* beer up here once in awhile... it kind of tastes like licking Chirstmas trees.....


That actually sounds fantastic!


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

i love root beer ,, for years that's all i drank ,,,, iv heard birch beer and would love to try it ,,, hopefully one day


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

What's wrong with the poll?

85% + 20% + 5% = 110%

????


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

oh ha, i think its because I allowed for multiple answers chosen.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Ice cold root beer with a scoop of super rich vanilla ice cream. YUM


----------

